# Wreck Diver Course



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

If anyone is interested, Josh Gaywill be teaching a PADI Wreck Diver course. The information is at the link below. 

http://www.pensacoladiveshops.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=1005

Rich


----------

